# Lüfter bläst gegen Grafikkarte - ein Dilema



## fb-designs (30. April 2018)

*Lüfter bläst gegen Grafikkarte - ein Dilema*

Hallo Zusammen,

ich hatte vor ein paar Tagen meinen Rechner beim Arlt Ulm zu Fehlersuche/Ram Tausch und bin jetzt über den Einbau des CPU-Kühlers etwas schockiert aber ich hol mal etwas weiter aus:

Ich habe mir vor ein paar Monaten eine gtx 1080 ti zugelegt und habe dann nach etwas Verwunderung über sehr schlechte Benchmark Ergebnissen festgestellt das die Grafikkarte im PCI Slot 3 steckte. Der PCI Slot 1 war nicht erreichbar da der CPU Kühler so verbaut war das dieser leicht verdeckt war.  Ich hab dann von den 2 verbauten Kühlern (siehe verlinktes bild) einen Kühler entfernt und die Grafikkarte in den PCI 1 gesteckt was direkt mal eine Leistungssteigerung von ca 30-40% hatte.  

1. Frage: Ist es nicht lächerlich und Amateurhaft für einen PC-Spezialist den CPU Kühler so zu verbauen das der PCI 1 Slot nicht nutzbar ist?

Letztens hatte ich dann Probleme mit einem Spiel (Black-Desert) das immer einen Speicherfehler brachte sobald er das eigentliche Spiel geladen hat. Nachdem sich dann auch Gta 5 aufhängte ging ich davon aus das es sich wirklich um einen Speicherdefekt handelt. Also machte ich den Rechner auf um festzustellen das ich auch den Speicher nicht rausnehmen konnte, da dieser ebenfalls vom CPU Kühl verdeckt war (ist wohl der Bauart des Motherboards geschuldet). Also hab ich mir nen Schraubenzieher geschnappt um den CPU Kühler abzuschrauben.  Im Anschluss habe ich einzelne Rambausteine rausgenommen um den kaputten Speicher zu finden, leider schaltete sich der Pc immer wieder ab (im Bios) oder kurz bevor ich im Windows war. Ich denke mal das lag einfach daran das die CPU ohne Kühler zu heiß wurde. Jetzt war es mir halt zu doof den CPU Kühler bei jedem Speichertausch wieder drauf und anschließed wieder runter zu schrauben (einen alternativen Kühler hatte nicht nicht zu Hand). (Software konnte am Speicher keine Fehler finden) 

Also hab ich mir den Rechner geschnappt (der dank Monster Gehäuse eine halbe Tonne wiegt) und zum Arlt geschleppt.  Ich hab dem Mitarbeiter dort  von meinen Problemen erzählt und darum gebeten den Speicher zu testen, nach Fehlern zu suchen und einen neuen zu verbauen. Außerdem hatte ich den Kühler dabei den ich ja nicht anbringen konnte da er den PCI 1 verdeckte. Ich hab direkt im Geschäft vor Ort noch einen alternativen Ersatzspeicher ausgesucht um den kaputten Speicher zu ersetzen.  Nach ca. 1 Woche konnte ich meinen Rechner abholen. Der Techniker der den Pc bearbeitet hat war zu dem Zeitpunkt jedoch nicht da und der Mitarbeiter der mir den Rechner übergab konnte mir zum Arbeitsspeicher nichts sagen (ob Fehlerhaft und wenn ja welcher?) Nun gut ich habe das mal so hingenommen. 

Als ich den Rechner daheim wieder angeschlossen und eingeschaltet hatte war das erste was mir auffiel die enorme Lautstärke (ich konnte mich auch nicht erinnern das der Rechner jemals so laut war, auch nicht mit beiden Kühlern) Auch hier dachte ich mir zunächst nichts. Ungefähr zu diesem Zeitpunkt stieß ich durch Zufall auf einen Foren-Beitrag von Black Desert der einen Arbeitsspeicher Bug behandelte.  Ich starte also das Spiel und *welch überaschung* ich hatte wieder den selben Ram Fehler mit dem komplett neuen Ram.  Ich fand dann jedoch einen Workarround um diesen Software Fehler beseitigen. Ich baute im Anschluß meinen alten (kaputten Ram) bei meiner Freundin ein, wo er seitdem fehlerfrei läuft. 

Ok das hieß für mich der Mitarbeiter von Arlt der den Arbeitsspeicher prüfte hatte vermutlich nichts gefunden dann aber trotzdem einfach einen neuen Verbaut. (kann ich ein Stück nachvollziehen, da er mein Problem ja nicht nachstellen konnte). Jetzt sitzt ich aber natürlich auf einem Arbeitsspeicher den ich nicht bräuchte (kann ihn aber auch nicht so leicht wieder ausbauen da ich sonst wieder den CPU-Kühler ausbauen müsste). Auch damit hab ich mich jetzt irgendwie abgefunden (jetzt hab ich eben einen Satz Ersatzspeicher) 

Letzter Akt: Heute machte ich mir dann doch nochmal Gedanken wegen der enormen Lautstärke und war zugleich verwundert das mein Rechner gar keine Wärme mehr nach oben aus dem Gehäuse leitet. Also machte ich den Rechner auf und war überrascht wie heiß der Rechner jedoch im inneren ist.  Der Arlt-Mitarbeiter hat den CPU Speicher jetzt einfach um 180 Grad gedreht so das er die CPU-Wärme nicht wie früher nach oben aus dem Gehäuse bläst sondern die Hitze der CPU mit einem Abstand von ca. 10 cm voll auf die Platine der Grafikkarte bläst, was natürlich die Grafikkarte dazu bringt alle 3 Kühler hochzuschalten um gegen die Hitze der CPU dagegen halten zu können. Ich bin gerade so dermaßen schockiert da es nach meiner Auffassung absoluter Pfusch ist was da praktiziert wurde oder ist meine Aufregung vollkommen unberechtigt? (Ich denke mal spätestens im Hochsommer wird meine Grafikkarte ja jetzt nicht nur verdammt laut sondern evtl. auch einfach zu heiß und dementsprechend runtertakten ?!)

Ich hab eine Bild mit angehängt das die Situation zeigt:
Bilder-Upload - Kostenlos Fotos hochladen und ins Netz stellen

Mich würden einfach mal ein paar Meinungen zu der ganzen Sache interessieren. 

Danke für euren Input


----------



## chaotium (30. April 2018)

*AW: Lüfter bläst gegen Grafikkarte - ein Dilema*

Wieso drehst Du den Lüfter nicht einfach um 90 Grad?

Und ja in Arlt Ulm hocken schon ein paar Spezialisten xD


----------



## Salamango (30. April 2018)

*AW: Lüfter bläst gegen Grafikkarte - ein Dilema*

Also erstnal vorweg: Der Techniker dort hat auf jeden fall gefuscht. Ich denke er hat das Problem nicht anders gelöst bekommen das der Slot nicht verdeckt wird und dachte sich naja macht schon nix aus... schrecklich sowas. Bin selber Techniker und man hat manchmal solche Momente wo man einfach nicht weiter kommt. Schlechte Techniker belassen es dann dabei oder erfinden hausgemachte (schlechte) lösungen. Also da würde ich auf jeden Fall reklamieren.

Genauso beim Ram. Wird ein Kunden Fehler nicht Nachgestellt oder klar bewiesen werden, wird er entweder angerufen und gefragt ob man es wirklich tauschen soll, obwohl kein fehler fest gestellt wird, oder eben direkt zurück ohne Kosten mit Fehler konnte nicht gefunden werden. Da muss man eben auch ehrlich sein zum Kunden. Wie oft habe ich Kunden die von irrwitzigen Fehlern berichten und solange die nicht nachgestellt werden können, wird es (ohne explizieten wunsch) nicht getauscht.

Das andere was ich hier allgemein mich frage (sry wenn ich da falsch liege... wir machen hier kaum Standrechner) sollte der CPU kühler nicht eh eher zur seite weg pusten. Ich habe glaube ich noch NIE ein CPU Kühler gesehen der nach Pustet. Der Airflow muss doch immer von außen nach innen ohne zwischenstops. So ntstehen doch Tote winkel hinter dem CPU der allgemein alles zu heiß werden lässt. Deine Graka pustet ja nach unten, diese Luft wird da erstmal gestaut und dann? Alles sehr... komisch miener meinung nach. Nur eine WK wird normal dort oben angebracht. Hast du oben überhaupt noch Lüfter drinne? ^^ Wenn der zur Seite pustet haste auch kein belegten  PCI Slot oder Ram slots.


----------



## Stueppi (30. April 2018)

*AW: Lüfter bläst gegen Grafikkarte - ein Dilema*

Du kannst ja die Lüfter einfach umdrehen damit sie wieder nach oben pusten und den Ram und die gesamte Arbeit würde ich reklamieren, da solltest du ja Garantie drauf haben. Geh mit deinem PC da hin, sag was du da geschrieben hast und die sollen das rückgängig machen. Du wolltest defekten Ram austauschen lassen, dein Ram war nicht defekt also musste nichts getauscht werden. Beschwer dich und bleib nicht auf den Kosten sitzen, war ja sein Fehler nicht deiner.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (30. April 2018)

*AW: Lüfter bläst gegen Grafikkarte - ein Dilema*

Eigentlich sollte es passen. Deine Grafikkarte hängt im zweiten Slotund hat eine Backplate, da darf der Kühler gegenstoßen. Nur mit den Lüfterklammern muss man aufpassen, nicht, dass die durch eine Aussparung der Backplate die Platnie erwischen. So geht das gar nicht. Der Arlt Kundendienst hat gemacht, was Du beauftragt hast, sinnvoll ist das nciht.

Ich würde den Kühler wieder um 90° drehen, klappt das nicht, würde ich einen neun Kühler kaufen und Deinen gebraucht versuchen los zu werden. Dieser Kühler hat eindeutige Kompatibilitätsvorteile und kühlen trotzdem sehr gut.
CPU-Kühler mit Hersteller: Scythe, Bauart: Tower-Kühler, Lüfter Rahmenbreite ab 120mm, Lüfter Rahmenbreite bis 120mm, Gelistet seit: ab 2014 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## fb-designs (30. April 2018)

*AW: Lüfter bläst gegen Grafikkarte - ein Dilema*

Danke für euren Input!

Also der große Lüfter im Bild links pustet nach draußen und über den 2 weißen CPU-Lüftern (oben im Bild) ist noch ein Lüfter der Luft einzieht. Ich glaube die beiden Lüfter haben zuvor genau anders rum funktioniert (kann man die einfach umdrehen oder wie ändert man die Richtung?) Wenn ich die CPU-Kühler umdreh müssten ja auch diese beiden wieder genau anders rum funktionieren sonst hab ich ja Gegenströmungen? Ich hab noch insgesamt 3 weitere Lüfter (2 seitlich und 1 in der Front) die ziehen aber glaub alle nur Luft an.  Das Gehäuse von dem Rechner (6 Jahre alt) ist zwar echt edel und praktisch aber auch nur solang man es nicht bewegen muss. Wenn ich jetzt reklamiere müsste ich den Rechner halt schon wieder in die Stadt fahren und dann ist er wieder ne Woche weg. Das ist doch ätzend -.-


----------



## IICARUS (30. April 2018)

*AW: Lüfter bläst gegen Grafikkarte - ein Dilema*

Zunächst mal ist die Frage um was für ein System es sich handelt, denn bei AMD können nicht alle Kühler einfach um 90° gedreht werden, da der Sockel nicht Quadratisch ist. In diesem Sinn hatte der Techniker keine andere Wahl, da anscheint der Lüfter zwischen Kühler und Grafikkarte nicht passt. Es gibt aber Kühler auch für AMDs die per Zubehör in geeignete Position verbaut werden können.

Möchtest du diesen Kühler weiterhin behalten kannst du die Lüfter so drehen das sie statt pusten andersherum verbaut saugen und wieder die Luft nach oben befördern. Das sollte normal bei einem Twin-Kühler kein Problem sein.


----------



## fb-designs (30. April 2018)

*AW: Lüfter bläst gegen Grafikkarte - ein Dilema*

Das ist ein Intel i7-4770K. 

Die Lösung für mich: ich nehm die beiden CPU Kühler aus den den Passiv Kühlern (oder wie man das nennt) raus, dreh sie um und steck sie wieder rein  aber wie änder ich die Richtung der beiden Gehäuse Lüfter? Die müsste ich ja zwangsweise auch tauschen?


----------



## Caduzzz (30. April 2018)

*AW: Lüfter bläst gegen Grafikkarte - ein Dilema*

Sorry, aber da bekommt man ja beim Lesen 'ne Macke. 
Also: Der "Propeller" im Rahmen(mit Kabel) ist der Lüfter. Der Metallklotz an welchem die Lüfter befestigt werden ist der Kühler.


Und ja, den Kühler um 90grad drehen, Lüfter so montieren das sie die Luft zum Heck leiten. Sind auch kleine Pfeile auf den Lüftern.


----------



## ASD_588 (30. April 2018)

*AW: Lüfter bläst gegen Grafikkarte - ein Dilema*



> Die Lösung für mich: ich nehm die beiden CPU Kühler aus den den Passiv  Kühlern (oder wie man das nennt) raus, dreh sie um und steck sie wieder  rein  aber wie änder ich die Richtung der beiden Gehäuse Lüfter? Die  müsste ich ja zwangsweise auch tauschen?



Dreh den cpu kühler um 90° nach rechts die lüfter sind passend montiert.
Der erste Slot ist bei solch großen kühlern fast immer fürn popo deshalb werden ausschließlich nur noch pcie 1X statt der 16x als erster slot verbaut.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




 



Das tut ja weh wenn man eine 1080ti auf einen 60€ mainboard verbaut.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (30. April 2018)

*AW: Lüfter bläst gegen Grafikkarte - ein Dilema*

Was ist es für eine CPU? Ist es ein AMD FX? Dann kann man glaube ich gar nicht anders montieren


----------



## IICARUS (30. April 2018)

*AW: Lüfter bläst gegen Grafikkarte - ein Dilema*

Nein ist Intel, hat er ja geschrieben und da kann um 90° gedreht werden.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (30. April 2018)

*AW: Lüfter bläst gegen Grafikkarte - ein Dilema*



IICARUS schrieb:


> Nein ist Intel, hat er ja geschrieben und da kann um 90° gedreht werden.


Jetzt hab ich es auch gesehen

=> Kühler drehen


----------



## ASD_588 (30. April 2018)

*AW: Lüfter bläst gegen Grafikkarte - ein Dilema*



> System: Nvidia GTX 1070 G1 Gaming von Gigabyte - Intel I7 4770k (4,2 Ghz  OC) - 16 GB DDR 3 von G.Skill - ASRock B85 Fatal1ty Killer Mainboard -  Windows 10 Pro 64 Bit


Das gezeige bild hat ein Braunes Mainboard das ASRock B85 Fatal1ty ist aber schwarz.


----------



## IICARUS (30. April 2018)

*AW: Lüfter bläst gegen Grafikkarte - ein Dilema*

Vollkommen egal, da beim Intel gedreht werden kann, der Lochabstand am Sockel bleibt egal was für ein Board immer gleich.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (30. April 2018)

*AW: Lüfter bläst gegen Grafikkarte - ein Dilema*



fb-designs schrieb:


> Danke für euren Input!


Ich kann das Gehäuse leider nicht zuordnen. Es wird aber irgendein Big Case sein, wenn ich die 10 Slotblenden sehe und die Kabelführung nach unten, vermutlich etwas von Phantek. 

Wo sind überall Lüfter verbaut? Ich hoffe, vorne sind 1-3 Lüfter einblasend. ideal wäre es , vorne mit zwei Lüftern einzublasen und hinten und obenhinten die Luft heraus zu ziehen. Lüfter kann man einfach drehen, sie sind symetrisch aufgebaut.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



DerCPU-Kühler müsste dann gedreht werden um 90° und die Lüfter müssen in horizontaler Ausrichtung liegen. Sie sollten von vorne nach hinten blasen, einbauen würde ich den vorderen und den mittleren Lüfter. Danach geht es darum, die Lüfterkurven sauber einzustellen. Dazu müssten wir genau wissen, welches Mainboard Du hast und welche Lüfter. Versuch das mal heraus zu bekommen. mach Dir keine Sorgen, die Rechner bekommen wir sehr leise.


----------



## fb-designs (1. Mai 2018)

*AW: Lüfter bläst gegen Grafikkarte - ein Dilema*

Nochmals danke für so so viel Input:

Es handelt sich um das Motherbaord MSI Z97-G43 (MS-7816), ich hatte davor 2 weit aus höherwertigere Boards man meinte damals jedoch (auch von einem arlt mitarbeiter) dieses Board wäre vollkommen ausreichend.
Es sind wenn ich es richtig sehe insgesamt 5 Gehäuselüfter verbaut (1x hinten 1x oben 2x vorne rechts und 1x in der front) nach außen bläst aktuell glaube nur der hintere. 

Ich kenne mich nicht so aus aber wieso drehe ich nicht einfach die 2 Kühler an der CPU und den Gehäuselüfter oben um 180 Grad um die Wärme einfach nach oben abzuleiten? Ist es nach hinten effektiver?


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (1. Mai 2018)

*AW: Lüfter bläst gegen Grafikkarte - ein Dilema*

Das MSI Z97-G43 "reicht" auch. Der Sound ist halt mau, darum kommt eine Soundkarte dazu und es reicht. Die Spannungsversorgung reicht für moderates Übertakten und Du hast fünf Lüfteranschlüsse. Alle Lüfteranschlüüse sind für 4-PIN Lüfter tauflich, aber nur zwei Anschlüsüe sind wirkliche 4-PIN Anschlüüse, also PWM gesteuert

2 x CPU Anschlüsse für 4-PIN Lüfter
3 x Gehäuseanschlüüse für 3-PIN Lüfter

Auch in diesem Fall würde ich zuerst prüfen, ob Du einen 4-PIN Gehäuselüfter hast
- vorne 1 x einblasen
- vorne rechts zeimal einblasen
- oben hinten ausblasen
- hinten ausblasen
- CPU-Kühler horizontal einbauen und beide Lüfter nach hinten blasen lassen

Dann kann man entweder alle Gehäuselüfter fest auf 5V oder7V stellen, je nach Lüfter, ob sie dann noch anlaufen muss man sehen oder über das Mainboard regeln. Für eine Empfehlung müsste ich wissen, was es für Lüfter sind. Lüfter sind völlig unterschiedlich in ihrem Verhalten. Im Augenblick ist es völlig Suboptimal, weil die Luft nicht ausreichend raus kommt. Du hast ziemlich viel Abwärme mit der GTX 1080TI, da sollten min. zwei Lüfter rauspusten. 

Kannst Du einen CPU-Kühler selber drheen, oder müsste den Umbau wieder Arlt machen?
Alternativ: Die PCGH-Bastler - Vor-Ort-Hilfe bei Montage und Problemen


----------



## IICARUS (1. Mai 2018)

*AW: Lüfter bläst gegen Grafikkarte - ein Dilema*



fb-designs schrieb:


> Ich kenne mich nicht so aus aber wieso drehe ich nicht einfach die 2 Kühler an der CPU und den Gehäuselüfter oben um 180 Grad um die Wärme einfach nach oben abzuleiten? Ist es nach hinten effektiver?


Du kannst den Kühler drehen wie du willst, entweder um 180 Grad oder nur 90 Grad. Ob der jetzt nach oben zeigt oder nach hinten spielt keine große Rolle, da selbst wenn er nach hinten bläst das meiste vom hinteren Lüfter erfasst wird und der Rest von sich aus nach oben raus geht. Warme Luft steigt ja nach oben, deshalb muss der Kühler nicht zwingend nach oben zeigen.

Nur sieht es auf dem Bild zwischen Kühler und Grafikkarte sehr eng aus, sofern du da den Lüfter dazwischen bekommst kannst ihn auch um 180 Grad drehen. Normal brauchst du den Kühler dazu noch nicht mal umdrehen, da ich der Meinung bin das der Kühler immer den selben Mass hat und du in diesem Fall nur die Lüfter umsetzen müsstest. Aber das erscheint mir schwierig weil bestimmt dazu der Platz für den Lüfter fehlt. Daher bleibt dir nur die Option um 90° zu drehen oder die Lüfter so zu drehen das sie saugen statt blasen. Wobei im letzteren Fall der erste zwar saugen würde aber wiederum durch den zweiten Kühlkörper immer noch durch blässt. Der hintere würde dann nur saugen und weiter nach oben raus blasen.

Kannst daher ohne den Kühler demontieren zu müssen einfach beide Lüfter einmal umdrehen und dann schauen ob es mit den Temperaturen immer noch passt.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (1. Mai 2018)

*AW: Lüfter bläst gegen Grafikkarte - ein Dilema*



IICARUS schrieb:


> ....Warme Luft steigt ja nach oben...


In einem Gehäuse mit einer Höhe von 40cm ist die Gesamtwirkung des Schornsteineffektes bei 10°C Erwärmung im Gehäuse etwas niedriege rals ein 40mm Lüfter auf 5V, also Peng...

Der CPU Kühler funktioniert so wie er ist, das Drehen ist nur wichtig, damit man den Lüfter oben ausblasend gestalten kann. Man sollte immer das Gesamtsystem betrachten, und nicht Einzelkomponenten. Das Laute am Rechner wird die Grafuikkarte sein, oder einer der Gehäuselüfter oder ein zu hoch gestellter CPU Lüfter. Das kommt im zweiten Schritt. Zuerst müssen wir den Themenstarter motiviernen, eine geometrisch sinnvolle Anordnung zu wählen, im zweiten Schritt werden dann auf Basis der Temperaturen sinnvolle Lüfterkurven definiert. Ich kämpfe genau mit dem Problem des TE, weil ich in meinen PCGH R5 Gehäuse  nur einen abblasenden Lüfter habe. Das Gehäuse erwärmt sich mit der Zeit um gut 10°C, genau das verhagelt mir wirklich ruhige Lüfter. Mein 140mm eLoop hinten ist mit 850U/min das lauteste im Rechner. Reduziere ich seine Drehzahl, steigt sofort die Temperatur der Grafikkarte und in Folge deren Lüfterdrehzahl. Und mehr als 75°C möchte ich weder an CPU noch CPU, dafür müssen beide noch zu lange halten bei den aktuellen Preisen


----------



## IICARUS (1. Mai 2018)

*AW: Lüfter bläst gegen Grafikkarte - ein Dilema*

Schon lustig das Leute die ein Schornsteineffekt benennen noch nicht mal wissen was das genau ist, denn genau so was gibt es beim Rechner nicht! 
Ein Schornsteineffekt ist wenn am oberem Ende des Schonschein Luft/Wind vorbei zieht und ein Sog aus dem Schornstein erzeugt. Das gleiche wird in einem Vergaser bewirkt, hier wird auch durch den Luftkanal was dicht über eine Düse hinweg zieht ein Sog erzeugt so das durch die Düse Benzin angesaugt wird. Es entsteht dadurch ein Benzin-Luftgemisch.

Auch wenn Rauch durch die Wärme leichter ist als Luft würde es ohne Sog nicht schnell genug aus dem Kamin entweichen können.

Warme Luft ist immer leichter als kalte Luft und daher sind deine Temperaturen vollkommen irrelevant.
In einem Gehäuse sollte immer für ein guten Sog gesorgt werden, also vorne rein und hinten/oben wieder raus, aber das ist ein anderes Thema wo ich gar nicht darauf eingegangen bin.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (1. Mai 2018)

*AW: Lüfter bläst gegen Grafikkarte - ein Dilema*

Lass und nicht über Physik streiten, Du hast absolut keine Ahnung.

- Schornstein: Es geht um Dichteänderung der Luft, darum ist die Temperaturdifferenz wichtig und die Höhe. Dazu kommt als Widerstand die Rohrreibung, darum sind hohe Schornsteine nur mit großen Durchmessern sinnvoll.
- Vergaser leben vom Bernoulli Effekt, also einer Druckreduzierung bei höherer Gasgeschwindigkeit. Genau das macht eine Düse. Sie erhöht die Geschwindigkeit, der Druck sinkt, Benzin wird proportional zur Strömungsgeschwindigkeit eingesaugt.

Erzähl dem TE also keinem vom Pferd, der Effekt, "das warme Luft nach oben steigt", ist zwar vorhanden, spielt aber absolut keine Rolle, solange Lüfter eingesetz werden


----------



## IICARUS (1. Mai 2018)

*AW: Lüfter bläst gegen Grafikkarte - ein Dilema*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Lass und nicht über Physik streiten, Du hast absolut keine Ahnung.
> Erzähl dem TE also keinem vom Pferd, der Effekt, "das warme Luft nach oben steigt", ist zwar vorhanden, spielt aber absolut keine Rolle, solange Lüfter eingesetz werden


Das ist vollkommen falsch was du von dir gibst... 1. die Drosselklappe bestimmt wie stark der Sog sein muss, der Sog entsteht durch die saugende Kolbenbewegung nach unten. Die Vergasernadel bestimmt nur wie fett das Gemisch je nach geöffneter Drosselklappe sein soll, sie bestimmt jedoch nicht wie viel Gemisch entstehen soll, denn das bestimmt nur die Drosselklappe. Die Drosselklappe wird vom Gaszug geregelt. Der Gaszug bestimmt auch wie weit die Vergasernadel geöffnet werden soll. Die Nebendüse ist noch dazu da damit wenn die Drosselklappe geschlossen ist und dabei auch die Vergaserdüse mit der Nadel verschlossen wird der Motor nicht abstirbt, denn würde die Vergaserdüse weiterhin offen sein würde das Gemisch Überfetten. Die Nebendüse ist daher für den Standgas zuständig. Die Größe der Düse bestimmt wie fett das Gemisch sein soll. Hatte Jahre lang selbst mit Motorroller und Vergaser zu tun.

Selbst war ich als Berufskraftfahrer tätig und die Spedition für die ich tätig war ist die Firmenspedition eines Werks gewesen was nur Schornsteine hergestellt und durch uns ausliefern lies. War in diesem Werk über 15 Jahre tätig und habe so auch gelernt wie alles Funktioniert, da ich Kontakt mit bestimmten Personen im Werk hatte oder auf Baustellen mit Schornsteinfeger die immer die Schornsteine abnehmen mussten.

Natürlich hat es was mit der dichte der Luft zu tun da hiermit wegen der aufsteigenden Wärme ein Sog entsteht, aber ein Sog kann nur in einem Rohr ähnliches Gebilde wie z.B. einem Schornstein, Schlauch, Rohr usw. entstehen. Da sich hier immer eine Masse in eine bestimmte Richtung bewegen muss. Das kannst aber bei einem Gehäuse vergessen da du normalerweise ein Schweizerkäse hast und überall am Gehäuse neben den Lüfter noch Luft rein kann. Dieser Sog was ich mit einem Vergaser verglichen habe kommt noch zuständlich dazu, denn die Luft/Wind was dicht über dem Schornstein hinweg zieht/fegt verstärkt den Sog und saugt so zusätzlich zum Sog was schon durch die warme Luft entsteht noch mehr aus dem Schornstein.

Mit PCs habe ich schon so lange mit zu tun, da hast du noch in den Windeln geschissen... 
Aber ich bin jetzt hier raus... habe mein Teil schon beigetragen und auf unendliche Diskussionen habe ich keine Interesse.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (1. Mai 2018)

*AW: Lüfter bläst gegen Grafikkarte - ein Dilema*

Ich habe Dir eine PN gesendet.


----------



## IICARUS (1. Mai 2018)

*AW: Lüfter bläst gegen Grafikkarte - ein Dilema*

Habe dir zurück geantwortet, denn dein Beispiel mit einer Direkteinspritzung ist nicht das gleiche.

Und ein Gehäuse kannst du nicht mit einem Rohr(Bernoulli-Effekt) vergleichen.
Mach an einem Schlauch zum ablassen des Wassers bei einem Aquarium mehrere Löcher am hoch steigendem Schlauch rein, dann wird kein Sog entstehen und bekommst nichts abgelassen. Normalerweise reicht das eintauchen des Schlauches im Wasser damit sich der Schlauch komplett mit Wasser füllen kann und durch verschließen des anderen Ende bis der Schlauch aus dem Wasser über dem Rand wieder nach unten gelegt wird um ein Sog entstehen zu lassen, so das ohne eine Pumpe das ganze Wasser ablaufen kann. Auf diese Weise muss noch nicht mal mit dem Mund das Wasser angesaugt werden.

Ein Gehäuse ist aber nicht Luftdicht und so kann nur warme Luft was wegen seiner Dichte leichter ist hoch steigen, aber das war es dann auch schon.
In einem Raum befindet sich direkt unter einer Decke auch die ganze warme Luft wenn diese nicht entweichen kann. Ein Luftballon mit Gas befüllt ist wegen seiner Dichte auch leichter als Luft und steigt nach oben. Hier ist auch kein Sog vorhanden damit der Ballon steigen kann oder nächstes Beispiel mit einem Heissluftballon, hier ist auch kein Sog und dennoch steigt der Ballon durch erwärmen der Luft nach oben.

Das ganze kannst du dennoch nicht 100% aufs Gehäuse übernehmen, denn wenn du dieses sogar studiert hast solltest du wissen das ein Sog nur dann entstehen kann wenn ein Masse in eine Richtung läuft. Bei einer Wasserkühlung entstehen auch mit der Bewegung der Kühlflüssigkeit ein Sog, so das eine Pumpe nachdem der Loop befüllt ist nicht mehr viel machen muss.


----------



## fb-designs (2. Mai 2018)

*AW: Lüfter bläst gegen Grafikkarte - ein Dilema*

Also bei eurer Diskussion bin ich jetzt mal ausgestiegen, ist mir etwas zu hoch 

Ich hab die 3 Lüfter jetzt einfach um 180 grad gedreht, da ich für das versetzen des CPU Kühlers keine Wärmeleitpaste zur Hand hatte.
Der Rechner ist jetzt deutlich leiser und die Grafikkarte bei gleicher Belastung fast 10 Grad kälter was schon ein enormer Unterschied ist.

Eigentlich will ich von arlt jetzt gar nichts mehr haben, ich frage mich nur ob ich vielleicht trotzdem mal vorbei schauen sollte um Ihnen ein Feedback auf Ihre Arbeit zu geben (wenn das überhaupt einen Sinn hat)

Euch hier aufjedenfall vielen Dank für eure Hilfe!


----------



## tobse2056 (2. Mai 2018)

*AW: Lüfter bläst gegen Grafikkarte - ein Dilema*



fb-designs schrieb:


> Ich hab die 3 Kühler jetzt einfach um 180 grad gedreht, da ich für das versetzen des CPU Kühlers keine Wärmeleitpaste zur Hand hatte.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## fb-designs (2. Mai 2018)

*AW: Lüfter bläst gegen Grafikkarte - ein Dilema*



tobse2056 schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



ja ich meinte Lüfter verdammt xD

Ergänzend: Die Bezeichnung ist ja total selbsterklärend und nicht schwer auseinander zu halten, nur wenn man es in unwissenheit viele Jahre lang falsch benannt hat bekommt man das so schwer wieder raus ^^


----------

